# Canon to Update Irista Service Later This Month



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

```
<p><em>From the Irista team</em></p>
<p>We’ve had lots of feedback about irista, and later this month we’ll bring some big improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Faster: </strong>Adding new photos to irista will be much quicker.</li>
<li><strong>Easier: </strong>Zooming through time will be more fun, with our simpler design.</li>
<li><strong>Better organised:</strong> Duplicate photos you add will be automatically removed and your photos will always be displayed by the date taken.</li>
<li><strong>Mobile:</strong> Free up space on your phone by automatically saving all your phone’s photos to irista with our iOS and Android apps.</li>
<li><strong>Shared: </strong>Easily create and share collections with friends, whether they use irista or not.</li>
</ul>
<p>There’s a sneak peek of the new version here at <a href="http://preview.irista.com" target="_blank">http://preview.irista.com</a>. And some answers to questions <a href="http://irista.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/topics/111000-the-irista-preview" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
```


----------



## blanddragon (Nov 17, 2015)

I was on the pilot for this and have questioned "What is this for?' several times. With all the options for picture storage, sharing and Flickr, I fail to see any reason to use this.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 17, 2015)

I must have been asleep I've never heard of this.
The website doesn't explain it very well.
Is it just a repository or is it social media - ish?
Is it just a good spot to do additional backups to?


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 17, 2015)

I tried Irista out thinking it might be a "pretty" alternative to Dropbox.. but you don't seem to be able share photos with people who aren't on flicker of facebook.. so what's the point... I can't even paste a link here with to an irista stored image... that's just dumb.

If they can provide what ammounts to personal websites with useful built in links then I might well make use of it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 17, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> I tried Irista out thinking it might be a "pretty" alternative to Dropbox.. but you don't seem to be able share photos with people who aren't on flicker of facebook.. so what's the point... I can't even paste a link here with to an irista stored image... that's just dumb.
> 
> If they can provide what ammounts to personal websites with useful built in links then I might well make use of it.



+1.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks all for the comments. I had forgotten Canon had this service. The website doesn't really explain it at all. It sounds like it is just another cloud storage system. I've already got the Adobe Cloud included with Adobe CC and ended up paying for Dropbox because clients couldn't figure out Adobe Cloud (don't get me started.) 

Don't see any reason to add this additional storage option.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 18, 2015)

So I'm not the only one who hasn't heard of this. From a few of it's limits pointed out here already it looks like perhaps I didn't miss anything after all .


----------



## ngtraveler (Nov 18, 2015)

this whole thing looks like of 1990s.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 18, 2015)

ngtraveler said:


> this whole thing looks like of 1990s.



oh no.. it's nothing close to that bad

It's not command line based
It's graphis are not 256colours and 640x480 pixels
It doesn't crash 20 times a day.
It looks a huge amount better too.


----------



## kinolamp (Mar 8, 2016)

HI! I'm late to the party it seems, but if anyone is keen to share - negative or positive - on irista, I'd love your feedback. 

My name is Nick and I'm a product manager working on irista here at Canon, and if you can spare a few minutes (for a coffee or a call), I can slide you some goodies from Canon in return. 

Just email me at nick(at)irista.com, if you'd ever be keen to give feedback.

Happy snapping!


----------



## zim (Mar 8, 2016)

kinolamp said:


> HI! I'm late to the party it seems, but if anyone is keen to share - negative or positive - on irista, I'd love your feedback.
> 
> My name is Nick and I'm a product manager working on irista here at Canon, and if you can spare a few minutes (for a coffee or a call), I can slide you some goodies from Canon in return.
> 
> ...




Hi Nick welcome to CR!

Wonder if you would be kind enough to give us your thoughts on the following

In the scheme of things not really that important but just curious why no support for Windows phone?


_Modification to Service 
a.The Company reserves the right to modify, suspend, or discontinue the Service for any reason, with or without notice._

Don't you think discontinuing access without notice might just be a little unnerving for users?



.... and the reason I don't use it


_b.You give the party (the “Account Holder”) who owns the domain name as hosted on the Service in which you post your Content (the “Hosted Area”) a non-exclusive, royalty-free, worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable , fully-sublicensable license to publish and use your Content. In addition to the right to publish, you also grant the Account Holder under said license the following rights, without limitation: (i) the right to reproduce or copy or create derivative works thereof; (ii) the right to transfer, deliver, and sell the Content, which includes the distribution via computer and networks; (iii) the right to edit, modify, adapt, arrange, improve, correct, develop, translate, in all or in part; (iv) the right to update/upgrade by adding or removing; (v) the right to film, perform or post the Content in any media, and (vi) the right to use or incorporate all or any part of the Content in any products or services of the Account Holder (whether or not associated with the Service). Except as described in our Privacy Policy, neither the Company nor any Account Holder will be required to treat any Content as confidential. By posting Content you hereby waive any and all rights to be compensated by UserVoice or any Account Holder for such Content_


Completely unacceptable


http://support.irista.com/tos

Regards


----------

